
Amazon Scout - crablar
https://blog.aboutamazon.com/transportation/meet-scout
======
StudentStuff
So is Amazon going to be testing this in Everett, or the edge of Bothell in
Snohomish County? Seems like a very odd choice of place to do this test, I'd
be afraid a tweaker would jack these Amazon Scouts just for fun.

